# New foal pics *as promised*



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Little Storm...you are just so SWEET and CUTE!! It sure loks like his first day outside was a wonderful one. It is amazing how quickly they adapt, and those wobbly legs get stronger each day. Mom looks wonderful too, and I am so happy that everything went well.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

How precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

its crazy how muscular they already are!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He is so cute!! Love those long long legs


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Storm! I love that name. We named one of our pups Storm. He is a beautiful foal. Will he stay that color or be more like his Mum??


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> Storm! I love that name. We named one of our pups Storm. He is a beautiful foal. Will he stay that color or be more like his Mum??


 Thank you. We thought it appropriate name since he was born during a pretty bad thunderstorm event. He will stay pretty much the same color he is now.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful photos of Storm, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

what a chunk of a fellow! I am amazed how they are up and running so soon after birth! I love the 3rd pic!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Storm you are one cute little guy and love your coloring. Mom is a pretty girl too.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What sweet pictures. Congratulations on such a special little guy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Storm is adorable.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful foal!.
Would love to see more pictures!.L


----------

